
NASA Says Earth Is Greener Today Than 20 Years Ago Thanks to China, India - gscott
https://www.forbes.com/sites/trevornace/2019/02/28/nasa-says-earth-is-greener-today-than-20-years-ago-thanks-to-china-india/#58849f8d6e13
======
notlukesky
The Nasa abstract link is: [https://www.nasa.gov/feature/ames/human-activity-
in-china-an...](https://www.nasa.gov/feature/ames/human-activity-in-china-and-
india-dominates-the-greening-of-earth-nasa-study-shows)

[http://sites.bu.edu/cliveg/files/2019/02/Chen-
NSUST-2019.pdf](http://sites.bu.edu/cliveg/files/2019/02/Chen-NSUST-2019.pdf)

And the original paper is here (unfortunately behind a paywall):
[https://www.nature.com/articles/s41893-019-0220-7](https://www.nature.com/articles/s41893-019-0220-7)

It would be great to see the breakdown by country and by category of
forestation and planting of crops.

